# Jamo 650 Sub



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any input on this subwoofer? I can't seem to find any reviews on the internet. Your opinions would be much appreciated. Thanks, Rick


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have seen mixed review on some of the other Jamo speakers, but, not that one. Dennis


----------

